# What does SRT mean?



## ricearoni (Aug 19, 2022)

They messed up the schedule for the week of the 28th I think because they have me coming in at 4am and it says SRT next to it. It usually says A&A and I start at 7am usually so I’m not sure why it says SRT at 4am.


----------



## StaticSun (Aug 19, 2022)

You should check with your leader or HR team!


----------



## Rarejem (Aug 19, 2022)

Probably sorting A&A freight


----------



## Anelmi (Aug 19, 2022)

Sort


----------



## happygoth (Aug 19, 2022)

Yep, sounds like you're doing Style breakout.


----------



## ricearoni (Aug 19, 2022)

happygoth said:


> Yep, sounds like you're doing Style breakout.


I already do that usually and they never called it that before and never came in that early.


----------



## MrT (Aug 20, 2022)

ricearoni said:


> I already do that usually and they never called it that before and never came in that early.


They can literally put anything there.  It seems like style breakout to me.  Maybe it wasn't the same person doing the schedule as normal this week.  They might have you in early for a double truck.  Only way to know is to ask your leader.


----------



## Xanatos (Aug 20, 2022)

They want you to Stop Right There and ask your leader for direction instead of doing what you normally do.


----------



## commiecorvus (Aug 20, 2022)

Sandman Race Theory - you will have a panel discussion as to why it was just fine for Neil Gaiman to cast The Endless as any race he wants to.


----------

